# Neues Mitglied



## peterL (24. Sep. 2013)

Hallo, 

ich wollte mich schnell mal vorstellen. Mein Name ist Anna und ich lebe mit meinem Mann in München Untermenzing. Wir haben einen süßen kleinen Teich (vielleicht auch eher mittelgroß) in unserem Garten, den wir von den Vorbesitzern übernommen haben. Zurzeit ist es lediglich ein Zierteich, aber wir überlegen schon seit längerem, ob wir ihn nicht im Frühjahr ausbauen sollten, vielleicht auch zum Fischteich umfunktionieren. Deshalb habe ich mich hier auch angemeldet, um ein wenig mehr von der Materie zu erfahren.

Liebe Grüße an alles andren Mitglieder!

Anna


----------



## troll20 (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neues Mitglied*

Hallo Anna und Mann (Peter?),

herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichsuchtis 
Schön das ihr euch erst schlau macht und dann erst an Fische denkt. 
Stellt doch euren Teich etwas vor am besten mit Bildern, da sind wir immer ganz heiß drauf. 

LG Rene


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neues Mitglied*

Hallo Anna
:Willkommen2
Liebe Grüße aus der Nähe, ich komm aus Erding.
Also fast um die Ecke.

Aberwo sind den Bilder?

Keine zur Hand? Lossofort welche machen und einstellen, danach sind hier einige nämlich süchtig:smoki


----------



## Moonlight (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neues Mitglied*

Hey Anna,

herzlich Willkommen 

Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten ... wir lieben Bilder  ... bitte flitze doch mal in den Garten und mach welche.
Egal wie das Wetter ist ... nur mit Bildern kann man sich den Teich vorstellen und Euer Vorhaben unterstützen 

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neues Mitglied*

Hallo Anna,

Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!

Was soll ich sagen? Bilder, Bilder, Bilder!

Viel Spaß im Forum und lass uns an deinen Plänen teilhaben.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## lotta (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neues Mitglied*

Anna:willkommen
2Bilder WO?
 Bilder?
und weiterhin hoffentlich viel  Spaß 
bei und mit uns.


----------



## peterL (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neues Mitglied*

Danke für die vielen netten Begrüßungen!

Nein, mein Mann heißt nicht Peter. Ich musste eigentlich nur gerade an Peter Lustig denken, als ich nach einem Nicknamen gesucht habe. 

Keine Sorge Bilder folgen bei nächster Gelegenheit! Bin den Rest der Woche wahrscheinlich die meiste Zeit im Büro, aber spätestens am Wochenende bekommt ihr welche!
Immerhin habe ich mich ja auch schon fleißig durch eure Bilder geklickt. 

Grüße!


----------



## peterL (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neues Mitglied*

Hier mal ein Foto von dem Teich 

Ich finde, dass man ihn noch "aufhübschen" könnte. Vielleicht müsste er auch ein wenig größer gemacht werden, damit auch Fische genügend Platz darin haben.


----------

